# Craftsman lt200 turns over slow twice, but won't start



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

My previous thread was for my sons lt1200 not starting. He though he had it solved. It ran for a while after he found a crimped wire, and spliced it back together. But now it just turns over twice real slow, then nothing. Any Ideas? He had the battery load tested and it was ok. 
Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Will it turn over fast with the spark plugs out? If the battery is good, maybe the starter is dragging the electrical down. Carbon build up.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

does the starter start to spin the engine and then stalls for a brief period and then spins again and stalls again, if so, the valves need adjusting, most small engines have an automatic valve lifter that slightly lifts a valve to allow the starter to spin the engine to allow for less load on the smaller starter motor.


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Will it turn over fast with the spark plugs out? If the battery is good, maybe the starter is dragging the electrical down. Carbon build up.


not sure if he has tried that. I will ask him.


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

FredM said:


> does the starter start to spin the engine and then stalls for a brief period and then spins again and stalls again, if so, the valves need adjusting, most small engines have an automatic valve lifter that slightly lifts a valve to allow the starter to spin the engine to allow for less load on the smaller starter motor.


No, I heard it turn slow twice, then it just stops. Would valves cause resistance to it turning?
Dan


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Will it turn over fast with the spark plugs out? If the battery is good, maybe the starter is dragging the electrical down. Carbon build up.


How would you clean the starter of carbon? Does it have brushes?
Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A mower lad may come along to help, but in the mean time, valves could very well be the issue. 
In regards to the starter, the one on my bike was the issue. I pulled the starter and carefully took it apart. Blew out the carbon build up, put it together and it works great now. Course it's over 30 years old!?!


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

pogobill said:


> A mower lad may come along to help, but in the mean time, valves could very well be the issue.
> In regards to the starter, the one on my bike was the issue. I pulled the starter and carefully took it apart. Blew out the carbon build up, put it together and it works great now. Course it's over 30 years old!?!


I will pass this on to my son. Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I have no idea how old your rider is, if it has some age then it is possible that the drive end bush is worn and the armature is poling on the field, does the starter sound like it is groaning??.


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

hard to say. I was about 20 feet away when he turned it over. but I could hear a low sound. So yes, it was probably groaning.


----------

